# china salamander



## FischesserPeter (24. Oktober 2017)

Halo Fachwelt,
wurde heute wieder eingeladen und es sollte China Salamanderca 50 cm lang  geben. Ja das Tier war im Wasser und bei google gefunden.
Wer hatte schon das Vergnügen dieses Tierchen auf dem Teller zu haben?
Habe aber etwas anderes gegessen , Salamander war nicht mein Ding. 
Fotos können nachgereicht werden


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: china salamander*

Sowohl der chinesische wie auch japanische Riesensalamander stehen unter strengstem Artenschutz, da sie die letzen beiden rezenten Arten dieser Gattung sind.
Eigentlich besteht für beide Arten striktes Fang- und Handelsverbot.

Wenn die da in einem Restaurant angeboten werden, dürften es sich wohl eher um männliche Tiere der 2.Generation, um verkrüppelte oder verletzte, oder gar um zeugungsunfähige Tiere handeln.
Diese dürfen wohl zum Verzehr angeboten werden, ich würd es persönlich aber wohl meiden.
Für Chinesen sind das wohl ausgesprochene Delikatessen.


----------



## FischesserPeter (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: china salamander*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für Chinesen sind das wohl ausgesprochene Delikatessen.



Sollen wohl gezüchtete Tierchen sein
Kg ca 40 Euro im Restaurant
könnte man sich leisten und das Tier sah ganz normal aus im Wasserbecken 
Ich kann mir auch kaum Vorstellen das es noch wilde Delikatessen in China gibt , hier wird alles nachgezühtet


----------



## Koenigsgambit (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: china salamander*

Und wenn es denn mal kein Fisch oder fischartige Spezialitäten sein sollen, gibt es noch so etwas
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...on-schlemmen-im-penis-restaurant/1300898.html


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: china salamander*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sowohl der chinesische wie auch japanische Riesensalamander stehen unter strengstem Artenschutz, da sie die letzen beiden rezenten Arten dieser Gattung sind.
> Eigentlich besteht für beide Arten striktes Fang- und Handelsverbot.



An Dienstagen wird er wohl hin und wieder noch an Trolle verfüttert.


----------



## FischesserPeter (15. Mai 2019)

War übrigens auch ganz lecker und wer schon mal da ist sollte Bambusratte auch versuchen


----------



## sprogoe (15. Mai 2019)

Hast Du in China eigentlich kein Forum in dem Du diese  einstellen kannst?


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

Nachdem der Wolfflamewar nicht gefruchtet hat scheint ein trittbrettfahrer/Zweitaccount  nun rumstänkern zu wollen.

Gebt's Ihm!!!


----------



## feko (16. Mai 2019)

Sag mal kochtopf...der Post ist wohl auf mich bezogen.
gebts ihm???
 Mir oder wem ?


----------

